# Six Months of Seperation



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

New to this but wanted some advice from others going thru my situation! Been wit my husband 2O+ years and married for 12. All children are 18 & above n age. Only my son who is 18 is at home when is on break from college. My husband took me to work one day dropped me off and went home & started packing and moving. Picked me up from work, took me home and said he was going to his brothers to watch the game. Walked into our house saw that he had moved all of his stuff out. He took my car that we has purchased together & hadnt pd our rent which he had always pd. So basically left me carless and soon to be homeless. So plz tell me why i even talk to this man, let alone talk about reconcilliation? Ugh its so crazy that i luv him but hate him. I did pick myself up, brush myself off & got a place for my son and i and thankfully my Grandmother gave me her old car or i would have nothing. We see each other two or three times a week but nothing has been filed or anything. I luv him but i just dont know anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! I'm sorry but in these 2-3 visits per week, did he offer you any explanation? Money? ANYTHING?!
What a horrible experience to go through---I thought mine was bad but at least I saw it coming (sort of). 
I don't know what to tell you but if there's going to be reconciliation with this man, he owes you a lot in order to regain trust etc. 
At least that's what I think...hang in there.


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

faithaqua said:


> Wow! I'm sorry but in these 2-3 visits per week, did he offer you any explanation? Money? ANYTHING?!
> What a horrible experience to go through---I thought mine was bad but at least I saw it coming (sort of).
> I don't know what to tell you but if there's going to be reconciliation with this man, he owes you a lot in order to regain trust etc.
> At least that's what I think...hang in there.[/QU
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MzMendi (Apr 6, 2012)

MzMendi said:


> faithaqua said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I'm sorry but in these 2-3 visits per week, did he offer you any explanation? Money? ANYTHING?!
> ...


----------

